# Spanish taking Action



## witzend (Nov 13, 2021)

Looks like the Spanish have had enough









						Más de 600 autocaravanas reivindican sus derechos con una marcha por Oviedo
					

«Se nos quiere obligar a entrar en instalaciones privadas pagando por unos servicios que o no precisamos o no se adaptan a lo que necesitamos», aseguran en el colectivo



					www.lavozdeasturias.es


----------



## rugbyken (Nov 13, 2021)

it worked for the portugese on a similar issue can’t blame them, good to see them sticking together doubt we’d get the same sort of numbers out ?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 13, 2021)

I can hardly manage English on here and now you want me to go spanish.


----------



## witzend (Nov 14, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I can hardly manage English on here and now you want me to go spanish.


Another Google advantage your missing Trev it translates automatically


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 14, 2021)

witzend said:


> Another Google advantage your missing Trev it translates automatically


Along with all my private data, no thanks, I will just get pissed and all will become clear.


----------



## GeoffL (Nov 14, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Along with all my private data, no thanks, I will just get pissed and all will become clear.


Try using Opera in a private window with the VPN enabled?


----------



## number14 (Nov 14, 2021)

Vivaldi browser has a built-in translator. I use it on my Linux system. Good privacy too, not perfect but better than most.


----------



## Biggarmac (Nov 14, 2021)

The comments are similar to the ones we get in this country whenever Motorcaravans are mentioned.  Somehow I don't see 600 vanners marching anywhere in the UK.


----------



## Drover (Nov 14, 2021)

So they want more parking places (aires) in the Principality of Asturias as local businesses are losing income...
Looks fair to me


----------

